
GitHub is down - thallavajhula
https://status.github.com/messages?
======
sbr464
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus](https://twitter.com/githubstatus)

~~~
thallavajhula
It looks like they've just updated the status

~~~
labster
And updated again. Status nominal.

------
eboyjr
Do they usually go in detail about what happened after they figure things out?

~~~
thallavajhula
If it's worth blogging about, then, yes.

------
nurettin
20 minutes to respond is pretty good, even if it was a simple error.

